# Weird problem with Realtek RTL8188CUS



## ffo2357 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a trouble installing my new Realtek RTL8188CUS adapter on my desktop. After installing the driver and plugging in the adapter, it shows up in the Device Manager and Network Connections, but not in ipconfig and Xirrus WiFi Inspector. The light on the adapter is still blinking, but I couldn't use it at all.

In Realtek Wireless LAN Utility, it does show up under My Computer, but no further information. When I double click on it, you will see the windows Waiting Setup Up..., Switching from Station mode to AP mode... It stops when the green bar is about 95% of the grey bar.

I reinstalled several times, but the same problem happens... Don't know what else I can do. Check the attachment for more information.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Nic should be configured to be in station mode not ap mode

The realtek utility appears to be missing some configuration tabs
like profile/available networks/status/stats/wifi protected setup...

Might go to realteks site and see if they have updated drivers/utility for your wireless usb nic


----------

